# Single Coil Humbuckers for 90s Rock / Grunge?



## temporary_saint (Jan 22, 2013)

I apologize for posting yet another "which pickups should I get" post but I truly do value the court of public opinion - especially with respect to pickups, which are either bought based on word of mouth or marketing claims (I much prefer others personal experience).

I'm looking to make my strat a bit more versatile so I can gain some more sonic ground into Alice in Chains / Soundgarden / Smashing Pumpkins territory (the single coils already handle Pearl Jam ok).

I've heard that the Seymour Duncans Hot Rails / Vintage Rails / Cool Rails set is pretty versatile but I can't find any decent rhythm samples on youtube - everyone up there is just showcasing their lead work (with plenty of pinch harmonics to go around). From what I've heard, I would assume that the Hot Rails may not be ballsy enough for thick, chunky rhythm - but with so many people swearing by them (great reviews all over the place), I must be missing something.

On the other hand, these DiMarzio Billy Corgan signature pickups (based on the Air Norton and Tone Zone) seem to do the trick nicely:

[video]www.youtube.com/watch?v=RP-ifaVzUgc[/video]

Overall, I love this thick Jerry Cantrell rhythm guitar here:

[video=youtube;NpT4ouiT2yM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?&amp;v=NpT4ouiT2yM[/video]

Yes, I *could* get a Les Paul but I absolutely love the feel and playability of a strat. Any other suggestions of good single coil buckers that will give me a thicker tone?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2013)

hot rails all the way my friend! got 3 of them in my strat.
with a push/pull pot to split them. then again, that's all 
I've ever tried. so I am biased. can go from SRV to Sabbath.


----------



## temporary_saint (Jan 22, 2013)

laristotle said:


> hot rails all the way my friend! got 3 of them in my strat.
> with a push/pull pot to split them. then again, that's all
> I've ever tried. so I am biased. can go from SRV to Sabbath.


I appreciate that. I've heard the pickup described as "dark" and even "too bassy" by some but every soundbyte I've heard on youtube focused on lead but no chugga, chugga palm mutes  

I usually play tuned 1/2 step down, dropped D. If you mention Black Sabbath that gives me hope that the Hot Rails could handle the bands I mention above.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks for the PM. 

I just read this and was on the same journey about 15 years ago. I'm a huge Pumpkins fan and have modelled my CS Strat to chase those high gain tones, but at a flick of a switch (or two) can get your standard Strat tones. I'm a huge advocate of the SD Hot Rails as they provide enough girth and EQ to cover broad high gain tones along with that chugga chugga sound you're seeking. 

I also own a Billy Corgan Strat and in comparison to my CS Strat, sounds pretty close. I find that the BC Strat is a bit more focused with better attack; however, the mids in the Hot Rail just sounds better to my ears.

If you go with either route, I don't think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Before getting a new pickup, you might want to try getting a push/push pot and trying the strat all-series wiring. When the swith is out it adds your neck in series as a humbucker to each of your bridge and middle positions. I was quite plessed with the result while still retaining all the stock strat options.
there is a diagram online.


----------



## temporary_saint (Jan 22, 2013)

TWRC said:


> I also own a Billy Corgan Strat and in comparison to my CS Strat, sounds pretty close. I find that the BC Strat is a bit more focused with better attack; however, the mids in the Hot Rail just sounds better to my ears.


Thank you for your feedback. I've got a couple of options for used pickups in front of me but the HR / CR / VR loaded pickguard is about $100 cheaper than the DiMarzio loaded Billy Corgan pickguard.

That said, I think the Seymour Duncan set might also be a bit more versatile and retain some of that single-coil bite of Mike McCready (Pearl Jam) or Screaming Trees. The problem is that I still haven't heard any YT soundclips that I've liked whereas that DiMarzio clip above rocks my socks.

Choices. Choices.


----------



## temporary_saint (Jan 22, 2013)

bcmatt said:


> Before getting a new pickup, you might want to try getting a push/push pot and trying the strat all-series wiring. When the swith is out it adds your neck in series as a humbucker to each of your bridge and middle positions. I was quite plessed with the result while still retaining all the stock strat options.
> there is a diagram online.


Very true. The SD loaded pickguard is wired w/ push/pull pots whereas the DiMarzio isn't...


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

A Tele in the bridge position can be pretty thick with just its stock single, but a Strat not so much in my experience.

That song is in my personal top 5 or 10, love Jerry.


----------



## temporary_saint (Jan 22, 2013)

bcmatt said:


> Before getting a new pickup, you might want to try getting a push/push pot and trying the strat all-series wiring. When the swith is out it adds your neck in series as a humbucker to each of your bridge and middle positions. I was quite plessed with the result while still retaining all the stock strat options.
> there is a diagram online.


I just re-read this and realize that I completely misinterpreted you  I hadn't even thought of wiring like that but I will definitely check that out - sounds very interesting!

At this point, I'm tending toward the Corgan pickups simply for the fact that I like what I've heard on YouTube (I'm sure the $4000+ Diezel head doesn't hurt in the example above either...) but I'm going to look into @bcmatt's suggestion.


----------



## The Lullaby (Dec 8, 2010)

A nice cheap used MiM Tele. Turn up the dirt,tune Drop D...boom you're in the 90s.


----------



## Jaybo (Jun 3, 2010)

Are you against putting a Humbucker in the bridge? I had a SD JB jr. in the bridge of my strat - and while hot (too hot actually) it didn't sound as full as it did after I put a bucker in the bridge.


----------



## The Lullaby (Dec 8, 2010)

I think Corgan had Lace pickups back in the actual 90s though right?


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Yes he did, with a bunch of rack gear too.



The Lullaby said:


> I think Corgan had Lace pickups back in the actual 90s though right?


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

He used a JMP-1, vintage muff of some sort and a JCM 800. 

Now you can smash all the pumpkins you want:rockon2:


----------



## The Lullaby (Dec 8, 2010)

Its funny how so many variations get us all to pretty common points.


----------



## temporary_saint (Jan 22, 2013)

The Lullaby said:


> Its funny how so many variations get us all to pretty common points.


Haha... aint that the truth.


----------



## temporary_saint (Jan 22, 2013)

Jaybo said:


> Are you against putting a Humbucker in the bridge? I had a SD JB jr. in the bridge of my strat - and while hot (too hot actually) it didn't sound as full as it did after I put a bucker in the bridge.


Not really - as long as my American strat is already routed to take one... guess that means I should get under the hood and check it out, eh?


----------



## Jaybo (Jun 3, 2010)

Yeah - mine was a '98 American. Had the swimming pool cut out already. I didn't feel too badly about getting my mother of toilet seat pickguard chopped up.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I've been thinking about getting a set of rails in one of my Strats for a while now too. I'm thinking Hot/Vintage/Cool in the B/M/N (which is the usual config) and I want to use a 5-way superswitch with this wiring scheme:


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Bringing back this thread as it's exactly what I'm looking for. I'm very close to buying a Dimarzio Corgan loaded pickguard because every clip of it I've heard sounds like what I'm after, but curious if anyone else has any recommendations for a strat sized pickup set for that sound - think Nirvana, Pumpkins, Weezer.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

In my opinion, you'll never be able to get a thick humbucker sound from a single coil sized HB. I have one in my Tele and while it does add some girth to the tone, it is no way near a full sized HB in terms of its overall thickness.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Amp will also play a huge part.

Jb jr or lil 59 imo!


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I didn't see anyone mention this yet but...there's no such thing as a single coil humbucker. Humbuckers have 2 coils...that's how they buck the hum lol. I assume you mean single coil SIZED humbuckers. In which case I would also recommend SD rails....just don't expect them to sound like a full sized humbucker.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

TDeneka said:


> In my opinion, you'll never be able to get a thick humbucker sound from a *single coil sized HB*. I have one in my Tele and while it does add some girth to the tone, it is no way near a full sized HB in terms of its overall thickness.





JBFairthorne said:


> I didn't see anyone mention this yet but...there's no such thing as a single coil humbucker. Humbuckers have 2 coils...that's how they buck the hum lol. I assume you mean single coil SIZED humbuckers. In which case I would also recommend SD rails....just don't expect them to sound like a full sized humbucker.


?


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

TDeneka said:


> ?


So what's the question? I didn't see anyone mention that "there is no such thing as a single coil humbucker". Of course, I could have missed it.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

JBFairthorne said:


> So what's the question? I didn't see anyone mention that "there is no such thing as a single coil humbucker". Of course, I could have missed it.


It's inferred.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I have a Zexcoil in the neck of my strat that gets me close, but close to what? When I set that strat pickguard up, I wasn't looking for a traditional strat sound. And I came to the conclusion that anything but a humbucker in a humbucker guitar is a compromise. I guess the tones I hear in my head are LP type tones. 

I still play a strat occasionally when I want the sound of a strat. But for those other tones, I play what is more natural for those tones. 

And very unlikely all of these will be replaced with a tripleplay anything!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I'd say either a Hot Rails, or an actual bucker. Personally, as a lover of single coils, I would go with a higher output Tele style single coil in the bridge.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

TDeneka said:


> In my opinion, you'll never be able to get a thick humbucker sound from a single coil sized HB. I have one in my Tele and while it does add some girth to the tone, it is no way near a full sized HB in terms of its overall thickness.





cboutilier said:


> I'd say either a Hot Rails, or an actual bucker. Personally, as a lover of single coils, I would go with a higher output Tele style single coil in the bridge.


Thanks guys. I bumped this one and don't need a traditional humbucker sound, though I do want something for thick high gain, even if thinner than a full sized. I also already have single coil guitars that cover the full range of those sounds so no interest in a higher output single coil. Dimarzio or SD rails are definitely looking for like the move to me. I was just curious about other options. 

Just missed out on davetcan's Lace Sensors here. Would have loved to take those for a spin.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

LowWatt said:


> Thanks guys. I bumped this one and don't need a traditional humbucker sound, though I do want something for thick high gain, even if thinner than a full sized. I also already have single coil guitars that cover the full range of those sounds so no interest in a higher output single coil. Dimarzio or SD rails are definitely looking for like the move to me. I was just curious about other options.
> 
> Just missed out on davetcan's Lace Sensors here. Would have loved to take those for a spin.


I like a pair of laces with a rail in the bridge.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

LowWatt said:


> Thanks guys. I bumped this one and don't need a traditional humbucker sound, though I do want something for thick high gain, even if thinner than a full sized. I also already have single coil guitars that cover the full range of those sounds so no interest in a higher output single coil. Dimarzio or SD rails are definitely looking for like the move to me. I was just curious about other options.
> 
> Just missed out on davetcan's Lace Sensors here. Would have loved to take those for a spin.


If you want single coil sized hb's; and just want to fatten up, Dimarzio PRO TRAC is you're huckbucker.

Pro Track™ | DiMarzio

Had one in a squire strat. Does what it claims. Reasonable price as well. 
Can be Special Ordered from L&M.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm on my phone, so not sure how the YouTube links work, but if you check out this video I did a while back, listen to the Albert Lee (skip to 1:35 and the 2:50).

I put in DiMarzio Injectors. They are beasts.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

adcandour said:


> I put in DiMarzio Injectors. They are beasts.


Damn. Those are interesting. I really like the Serve the Servants tone you were getting there.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

LowWatt said:


> Damn. Those are interesting. I really like the Serve the Servants tone you were getting there.


Yeah, me too!
@adcandour you did that with the megalith?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

LowWatt said:


> Damn. Those are interesting. I really like the Serve the Servants tone you were getting there.





Ti-Ron said:


> Yeah, me too!
> @adcandour you did that with the megalith?


Easily one of my best sounding set-ups.

A Keeley modded blues driver and those pups were great together. I used the Megalith for the heavier tunes (Metallica and Slayer)


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

adcandour said:


> I'm on my phone, so not sure how the YouTube links work, but if you check out this video I did a while back, listen to the Albert Lee (skip to 1:35 and the 2:50).
> 
> I put in DiMarzio Injectors. They are beasts.


Keith Urban uses these in his strats.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

cboutilier said:


> Keith Urban uses these in his strats.


I had no idea.

My purchase was Paul Gilbert inspired


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

adcandour said:


> I had no idea.
> 
> My purchase was Paul Gilbert inspired


I found it in an interview I read today.


----------

